# Doctor, You Did Not Graduate From Medical School, Says Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama's lack of a teleprompter led to the "you did not build that business" comment. His true self was revealed, showing his disgust for successful individuals. He believes doctors owe their success to the government, rather than their livelihoods being a culmination of several years of hard work, sleepless nights, and determination. Socialists don't think personal success is fair to the less fortunate. Obama believes doctors are greedy, and not the compassionate people they are.
Doctors are small business owners. They run a business of caring for people's health, and get paid in return. Rather than rely on third-party payers to give them a small amount to provide their income, they can look for new patients who will pay cash at time of service. Cash-paying patients request affordable medical care at MediBid. Since the patient deals directly with the physician whom they select, they save money and avoid the hassles and paperwork involved with insurance.
*Obama Says: Doctor, You Did Not Graduate From Medical School*

_http://townhall.com/columnists/hals...ctor_you_did_not_graduate_from_medical_school_
by Hal Scherz, MD August 18, 2012

The reason that President Obama uses teleprompters, even when addressing elementary school children, is because he cannot help but reveal who he is and what he believes during moments that involve real spontaneity. He no doubt wishes that he had gotten a "mulligan" for that line that he inadvertently delivered: "you did not build that business", but it says so much about the man, his agenda, and why he feels the moral superiority to enact it.

Some dismissed the comment, while others called it a Freudian slip. But devotees of Freud maintain that a "slip" is actually caused by an unconscious or repressed wish, feeling or train of thought.
Poker players I know call it a "tell". I believe it was simply Obama telling America, in a brief moment of honesty, what he really believed about the individual, and their relationship to the state.

http://www.medibid.com/blog/2012/08/doctor-you-did-not-graduate-from-medical-school-says-obama/


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

"Privacy is not of major concern in the Soviet Union, comrade. It is often contrary to the collective good." Aboard the Red October, Ramius expresses his displeasure at finding the Poltical Officer, Ivan Putin, in his quarters. Sound remotely similar/familiar?


----------

